# X-114, Citra And Aussie Galaxy Hops



## vykuza (10/2/10)

Last week saw me in Oregon for work. I also took is as an excellent opportunity to sample as many of the local brews as possible, in the part of the world with more microbreweries than anywhere else.

At the Widmer Gasthaus, I sampled their "X-114" Pale Ale, which was allegedly an early test for what's now known as the Citra hope. Never having used or tasted Citra before, I got a nice pint of it and BLAMMO. Galaxy. In fact, tasted _exactly_ like a brew that I just polished off (with the last bottle going to Mossyrocks for his Christmas lottery win!) that was 100% Galaxy. 

Has anyone put Citra and Galaxy both through their paces, and noticed the same thing? Will we be able to sub Citra and Galaxy in recipes we're going to no doubt see all over the place due to the novelty of a new hop?

On a related note, the Widmer "W10" annual special release is a black IPA that is absolutely amazing, and I'll be working to clone it. Their Nelson Sauvin "Deadlift" IIPA showcase, however, was absolute bollocks, with none of the NS flavours we know and love. Just tasted like a very average Cascade SMASH.


----------



## joecast (10/2/10)

im no bjcp judge, but no way i would say the two were similar. citra is much more restrained with galaxy having a much bigger flavor and aroma profile. the two mixed together i think would make a nice combination though.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/2/10)

I've tried an all Galaxy brew and a Citra brew from 2 IMO highly regarded brewers and both hops have distinctly different flavours and aromas. 

Cheers


----------

